# Heat resistant gloves for pulling pork apart?



## robertwhite (May 20, 2014)

Tired of burning my hands.

Trying to find the heat resistant gloves you see people wearing at competitions when pulling pork apart, etc. Disposable ones would be great if available.

I do NOT want the gloves that are used instead of oven mitts. Basically they look like a heavy rubber glove that goes several inches past the wrists.


----------



## rexster314 (May 20, 2014)

Something like these? Lowe's sells them in the gardening dept. I call them my Dr. No gloves. Cleanup is simple, squirt some dishwashing liquid on them after pulling the pork and wash them like you wash your own hands. Protects from the heat and keeps the crawfish from nipping your fingers!













2014-05-20%2014.00.16.jpg



__ rexster314
__ May 20, 2014


----------



## haughtcm (May 20, 2014)

^^^  I have a pair of these. They work great! You do feel some burn if the meat is really hot and you don't take your hands out of it. But they do work really well. I recommend 100%. My came with my RONCO rotisserie.


----------



## nivekd (May 20, 2014)

robertwhite said:


> Tired of burning my hands.
> 
> Trying to find the heat resistant gloves you see people wearing at competitions when pulling pork apart, etc. Disposable ones would be great if available.
> 
> I do NOT want the gloves that are used instead of oven mitts. Basically they look like a heavy rubber glove that goes several inches past the wrists.


HERE'S what I use. Love em'.


----------



## dls1 (May 20, 2014)

Normally, when pulling pork, I just use standard white cotton gloves with disposable food service gloves over them.

For really hot stuff, such as removing hot food from the grill or smoker or hot pans from the oven, I use http://texasbbqrub.com/bbqgloves.htm

I've tried many different types over the years, and find these to be the best. PVC coated with an extra long gauntlet, cotton lining, flexible fingers, and non-slip palm and finger bottoms. I have 2 pairs that are around 8 years old I use all of the time, and they show very little sign of wear.

For $12 including shipping, they're quite a bargain compared to any other I've seen.


----------



## robertwhite (May 20, 2014)

Thanks all. Gonna check them out.


----------

